# Cheap varmit rifle??



## mojo (Jul 23, 2003)

I know this is pushing it but does anyone know of a decent rifle for around $100- 150? I'm not partial to any caliber and I'm not looking for something that can hit a pinhead conistently at 200 yrds, just something that can hit a kill zone and shoot a coyote or chuck dead.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

that price range. As for a centerfire, probably military surplus 8 Mauser, 303 Brit, 762x54R, Not sure exactly what your looking for.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

cheapest rifle you'll find that has good accuracy i'd think is one of the NEF ones. Like a Handi-rifle or something like that. Single shot, accurate, cheap.

steve


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

if your not afraid of having a single shot then i would look into the nef like msu said. lots of caliber choices under a couple hundred bucks. if not you can get a bolt action marlin .22 mag at a good price.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Another vote for New England Firearms, but you'll need to budget for a decent scope as most of them have only a scope rail....Scott


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Look into a .22 mag. If you want to call 'yotes at night you need a rimfire. Shells are cheaper too. I have a Marlin bolt gun in .22 mag that is very accurate. I paid less than $200 for it used. Good for chucks too.


----------



## kidtwist (Oct 22, 2005)

Handi-rifle all the way. Great little single for the coin.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

last year i bought a 17hmr from gander on sale for 220. this included the rifle, a cheaper simmons scope, and two 50 round boxes of ammo. its not a 200 yard yote gun but it has killed them.

mike


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Too bad this post wasn't a couple of months earlier, I sold a Marlin .22mag. bolt action with a 3-9 scope for $150. Super accurate and only about 20 shots put through it.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

NEF for sure but most any deer rifle will do a number on them, muzzle loaders are a blast in the spring for chucks.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

few monthes back i purchused a 17 HMR with a scope for $169 at ON TARGET GUNS in kalamazoo. good gun (single shot)


----------

